# WARNING! Cuteness Overload Factor In Effect!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Sep16

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Just like a pigeon with a Serenity toy 

Lovely pics, Terry!

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just one word, Terry...

AWWWWWWWWWWW !!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

One new desktop......done! So cute.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yep, s/he has to be on my desktop.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

How *adorable* is that!  
Thanks for sharing the pictures Terry.

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

SSOOOO CUTE!!!! I had to run around the house with the laptop and show everyone.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

That little guy looks proud he is posing with his new stuffed friend. Does he know? Really cute!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Well that's a pretty lucky plush tou there*

Some plush toys have a much harder life. Mighty cute birdie.

NAB 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEKvtt_iw90


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't know who is more lucky....you for having her/him....or....him/her for having you.

What a precious lil ducky,
Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

nabisho said:


> Some plush toys have a much harder life.


No kidding! Great video!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh..my goodness... too cute to say the least....

Definitely a desktop cutie!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...totally adorable...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, Nab, Gee-two is DEFINITELY a prime SPP candidate! Such enthusiasm! At this rate, Alvin is going to have a SPP ARMY!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

How cute! when you're lonely you'll be glad to have a friend to cuddle with even if they're not really into conversation. That is the most adorable pic


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

OMG OMG OMGOSH!!!    

*Thats so just soooo darn cute ohhhhwwww how cute.*


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a sweet little duckling!!! Serious cuteness overload!


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

Ooooh nooooo! ADORABLE. I love the little pekin. Reminds me of the first few days I had Flapper. Sniff sniff, they grow up so fast.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Thats so cool! looks like he\she is having ALOT of fun =)!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> How cute! when you're lonely you'll be glad to have a friend to cuddle with even *if they're not really into conversation*. That is the most adorable pic



Those strong silent types get 'em EVERYTIME!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Terry,

Awwwwwww just soooooooo cute!!! Thanks for sharing!

Lindi


----------

